# NON È FRANCESCA.



## Mari' (28 Gennaio 2009)

*NON È FRANCESCA.*

*****

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=V3dfChZtw4E

​ di Lucio Battisti

​ *Ti stai sbagliando chi hai  visto non è,
non è Francesca.
*lei è sempre a casa che  aspetta me
*non è Francesca.*
se c'era un uomo  poi
no, non può essere lei.
Francesca non ha mai chiesto di più
chi sta  sbagliando son certo sei tu.
Francesca non ha mai chiesto di più
perché  lei vive per me.
come quest'altra è bionda però
*non è  Francesca.*
era vestita di rosso, lo so,
*non è  Francesca.*
se era abbracciata poi no, non può essere  lei
Francesca non ha mai chiesto di più
chi sta sbagliando son certo sei  tu.
Francesca non ha mai chiesto di più
perché lei vive per  me.














​


----------

